# First trip to the continent



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

I am about to take my Murvi Morello to Holland. We have used the van extensively in the UK but this is our first trip abroad. 

I have thought of the following:
Van insurance medical insurance E111 medical card.
Driving licence MOT and V5(does it have to be the original or will a photocopy do?):smile2:
I have packed warning triangle, high vis vests and spare bulbs.

Do I need an adaptor to connect the mains (orange) cable to the hook up post?
The van has an underslung gas tank, do I need an adapter to fill up with LPG on the continent?

Anything else you can think of that I may have missed would be of help:grin2:

Thank you for all your help


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

billybilbo said:


> I am about to take my Murvi Morello to Holland. We have used the van extensively in the UK but this is our first trip abroad.
> 
> I have thought of the following:
> Van insurance medical insurance E111 medical card.
> ...


You will need all the original`s of your log book,insurance and MOT certificate.
I also take photo copies aswell.
I take a adapter for the EHU wire,but most I have used have been the same 
connector as ours.
And yes you will need a adapter for filling up your gas.
I cannot think of any thing else you may need apart from what you have said.
I`m sure someone will be along to tell you of anything else!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

These may help depending on where you are going!:smile2:

http://www.lpgshop.co.uk/uk-bayonet-w21-8-to-all-europe-adapters-set/


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

billybilbo said:


> The van has an underslung gas tank, do I need an adapter to fill up with LPG on the continent?
> 
> Thank you for all your help


The short answer is possibly but not necessarily. The Dutch use the same fitting as the UK but garages close to Germany may use the German filler. One I saw in Germany had both German and French filler pumps to choose from.
Why not buy a set of adaptors , they are not expensive? 
https://www.mylpg.eu/adapters


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Do not forget your passport, with a photocopy. Is the EHIC up to date? Do not assume your breakdown cover covers you there.
Enjoy yourself and relax.
Regards
p-c


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Have you got personal insurance as well as your ethic?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have this type of connector as do most of us I think, so how do the adaptors fit onto the bayonet?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have this type of connector as do most of us I think, so how do the adaptors fit onto the bayonet?


That doesnt look like my gaslow connection, I am sure mine is threaded as well to take the French / Italian Euro Adaptor which looks this










I wish the UK pumps were the same as the French ones as they are much easier to use than ours.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have this type of connector as do most of us I think, so how do the adaptors fit onto the bayonet?


I think that adaptor is for vehicles from certain countries e.g. Denmark to connect to UK pump bayonet guns.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Electron...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=21N9RTP0DNV468QB4S6V


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the kit I have on mine Barry, except it's now Gaslow not Gasit, but identical parts as far as filling goes.









Glad you mentioned it now Barry, I can see there is a thread inside the bayonet fitting, I get it now, lack of familiarity on my part, not needed it so not looked closely.

Sorted.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have this type of connector as do most of us I think, so how do the adaptors fit onto the bayonet?


The UK bayonet filler is threaded and the adaptors screw into it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I wish the UK pumps were the same as the French ones as they are much easier to use than ours.


How do they work then Barfs?


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies. It would appear I have thought of most things apart from the lpg adaptors.
I will sail from Hull to Holland the sailing will be 12hrs maybe. How do you keep the fridge cold ? Can you run on gas while on board ?:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How do they work then Barfs?


You screw the adaptor into the threaded bit in the photos above and then you just shove the pump into it, pull the trigger and it just locks. You then push the button as you do here and keep it held in. I often find with the UK one its a faff getting the thing twisted onto the two lugs and more of a faff getting it off. On one occasion I had a UK pump go mental when I was trying to get it released and it squirted LPG all over the place.  Its just a pity everywhere isnt the same. It really would have made sense to have them all the same rather than carry around several adaptors.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Buy a set of gas adapters as said in an earlier post... You can not have your gas on while you are on the ferry, if you keep your fridge door closed and put something frozen in the fridge part as well as the ice department you will be fine for the 12 hour boat ride, or buy the same stuff when you get there, there are supermarkets all over as you travel along...

ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

billybilbo said:


> Thank you for all the replies. It would appear I have thought of most things apart from the lpg adaptors.
> I will sail from Hull to Holland the sailing will be 12hrs maybe. How do you keep the fridge cold ? Can you run on gas while on board ?:grin2:


You have to turn your gas off on the ferry so not possible to run the fridge. As long as it is left shut up it should survive the crossing. We have done the longer crossings to Spain in the past with no problems. Enjoy the trip !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

billybilbo said:


> Thank you for all the replies. It would appear I have thought of most things apart from the lpg adaptors.
> I will sail from Hull to Holland the sailing will be 12hrs maybe. How do you keep the fridge cold ? Can you run on gas while on board ?:grin2:


Dunno if I have a super duper fridge freezer, but my fridge has been off since last Wednesday, and it has only dropped from 5 to 8 degrees, so just keep the door closed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Dunno if I have a super duper fridge freezer, but my fridge has been off since last Wednesday, and it has only dropped from 5 to 8 degrees, so just keep the door closed.


Nothing to do with your freezer Kev, it's because you live in Leeds where the ambient temperature rarely gets above 8 deg anyway. :grin2:

Don't be tempted to try that trick in Spain when it's 30 deg+ outside, you'll be up to 25 deg in the fridge after an hour or two.

It won't be a problem on a ferry (except Greek ferries) where the car decks are quite cool.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Nothing to do with your freezer Kev, it's because you live in Leeds where the ambient temperature rarely gets above 8 deg anyway. :grin2:
> 
> Don't be tempted to try that trick in Spain when it's 30 deg+ outside, you'll be up to 25 deg in the fridge after an hour or two.
> 
> It won't be a problem on a ferry (except Greek ferries) where the car decks are quite cool.


I'll have you know I briefly saw the yellow thing today so there, and while the greek car ferries may be cool, I have no desire to get on one.


----------

